# The Official Streamline F-450 Picture Thread



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

Check often for updates.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

That's a lot of truck...Very nice..

How many feet to the gallon does it get?:laughing:


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

Approx. 52,800.


----------



## JFRAME (Aug 20, 2007)

THAT IS THE MOST BADASS WORK TRUCK I'VE EVER SEEN!!!!!:thumbsup:
I thought I had a great truck, but that is a f#@$%n war wagon!:notworthy


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Very nice streamline! Gotta love those fords! Deffinetly keep us updated:thumbup:




Dave


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Is it me or does it look tight in there>>? inside the body?? what is it 8' or 10' inside.?

LOOKS GREAT!! id line-x the lower half of the utility body and maybe the rocker panels of the truck if you plan on keeping it more that 3 yrs:thumbsup:
maybe tat will break the paint difference from front to back!

Now get it loaded and bring that thing to a job you been playing with this thing too long!!
If i was closer i stop buy and crack a bottle on the rear bumper and send her on the maiden voyage myself :laughing:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm not familiar w/ the PSD fuel mileage...are you indicating it gets ~10mpg? Bet you could pull a tank with that rig!


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

Five Star said:


> Is it me or does it look tight in there>>? inside the body?? what is it 8' or 10' inside.?


It is 9'. I was debating on getting the 11', but I do have to drive the thing. That would be a long truck.



72chevy4x4 said:


> I'm not familiar w/ the PSD fuel mileage...are you indicating it gets ~10mpg? Bet you could pull a tank with that rig!


yeah, about 10 is even a little hopeful.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Very nice Streamline. I like the heavy duty pipe rack. You need some lettering on the bed though. At least the back doors. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

StreamlineGT said:


> It is 9'. I was debating on getting the 11', but I do have to drive the thing. That would be a long truck.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, about 10 is even a little hopeful.



One does not buy a truck like that for fuel economy.

Anything that size is only going to get 10mgs.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I drove 240 miles over the past 2 days in my F350 DRW. I averaged 20.2 MPG.


----------



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

Very nice Streamline:thumbup: There is something about these utility bodies that just make the truck look sooo good, but I might be a little biased. Good luck with your new truck, I think you will like it.


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

That thing is feakin sweet!!!:thumbup:


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

I was hanging as door at a garage the other day and they had a 450 in there that looked like brand new. They had the exhaust manifolds pulled off so I was like WTF, it's brand new? Their explanation was the exhaust manifold studs get hot, rust and break off. They said they replace them all the time.

Just something to keep an eye on.

edit to add...Nice truck!


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

been running an F-450 diesel with a 10 ft flatbed since 2000. 12mpg always. Doesn't matter if loaded or empty, up hill or down. Has to do with the 4.80 rear end. Sucker will pull a house though.

JVC


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

Its like a tank! Looks great.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

How rough is the line-x on the bumper?


----------



## Work&Play (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow that looks great. I think it actually looks a LOT like my truck - only newer! :thumbsup:
You should check out our CT chapter on Ford Truck Enthusiasts.com some time.


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

I wish I could see a bigger pic of your truck.  I sometimes browse the CT chapter, but not a lot goes on there. Same Screenname.


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> How rough is the line-x on the bumper?


uh, it's rough? I don't know, give me a some comparisons.


----------



## bobbyho (Jun 14, 2008)

Streamline, what is the chance that we can get you to post pictures of your shop? I have seen a thread, I think on this site, of "post your command center". Trucks,home offices and workshops are the 3 things that I find really interesting. From the lengths of some of these threads, I am not the only one.


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

That's the thing, I don't have a shop. I work out of my house. Right now I have my garage bay filled with stuff waiting to go in this truck. Other than that, I have a basement office/workshop, but no real work goes on in there for the business, usually just home fix it stuff. So I basically work out in the cold working on this truck.

Here is a pic of my basement workshop.


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

That's a really old pic, it looks much different now, but the same basic layout.


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

Garage bay that is now full. Also an onld picture.


----------



## MikeyG (Feb 13, 2010)

cant see any of the pics


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I know, too many of you looked at them and I exceeded my bandwidth for the month. If you think I am paying a monthly fee to get more bandwidth so you can see them, you should think again.  You'll have to wait until the 24th.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

StreamlineGT said:


> Yeah, I know, too many of you looked at them and I exceeded my bandwidth for the month. If you think I am paying a monthly fee to get more bandwidth so you can see them, you should think again.  You'll have to wait until the 24th.


You spent all that dough on a truck and you can't spend a few bucks on us?


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

Thule conduit carrier FTW!! Thing is enormous. This is a piece of 2" SCH40 PVC. Conduit carrier #2 comes in on Monday.


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice friggen day out today!! Got some done.










E-track is up!!




























Conduit carrier, sorry for the bad pic, didn't feel like moving the truck.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Very nice streamline:thumbup: That looks like a lot of holes to drill for that e track!! Maybe its the angle of the picture, but the color of the body looks like it matches pretty well now.


Dave


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

36 bolts per section for the two driver's side lengths, and 32 bolts for the 4 small sections on the passenger side. All of those holes done by one drill bit also, and a cheapie at that. 

I also put an awning on today, as well as the ladder clamp and ladder roller. I pick up my new Werner Equalizer extension ladder, my second conduit carrier, and my Thule garbage cans tomorrow. I hope to have the other conduit carrier, awning, and ladder on there this week if the weather cooperates.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

What's the total height of the truck minus the roof rack and tube holder?


----------



## [email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

StreamlineGT said:


> Garage bay that is now full. Also an onld picture.


kind of changing the subject but whats with all the square D boxes in there?


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> What's the total height of the truck minus the roof rack and tube holder?


8' 4"



[email protected]#e said:


> kind of changing the subject but whats with all the square D boxes in there?


the one all by itself has grease, oil, oil filters, spray paint, bee killer, etc. Two of the others have detailing supplies for the vehicles, and the third has all my rechargable things in it with 6 duplex recepticles.


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## [email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

StreamlineGT said:


> 8' 4"
> 
> 
> 
> the one all by itself has grease, oil, oil filters, spray paint, bee killer, etc. Two of the others have detailing supplies for the vehicles, and the third has all my rechargable things in it with 6 duplex recepticles.


Geez only an electrician would be rich enough to use expensive boxes like that for tools cabinets and what looks like a corvette rim for a garden hose reel. Im in the wrong buisness


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I was gonna ask about all those square d boxes too, thats a cool idea:thumbup:

Looking good streamline! I can't tell in the pic, is there an awning on both sides?


DAve


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

There was not in the pics, but there is now!

And the rim is a 1994-1998 Saleen Replica.

And also for the record, I didn't buy those cabinets, they were "free".


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thats cool those awnings are a good idea I know when its pouring and I am digging through my cap side boxes that would be handy!


Dave


----------



## [email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

StreamlineGT said:


> There was not in the pics, but there is now!
> 
> And the rim is a 1994-1998 Saleen Replica.
> 
> And also for the record, I didn't buy those cabinets, they were "free".


Im just chirping ya.

by the way what does "free" mean exactly, if you catch my drift haha


----------

